# Eastern Kentucky Beekeeping School, Hazard – January 21, 2012



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

This year's school will include a four part track of queen rearing classes! See program for more information. 

Promotional Flyer

Location: Hazard Community & Technical College
One Community College Drive, 
Hazard, KY
Click for DIRECTIONS

Beekeeping supply vendors will be present! Including:
Dadant & Sons: www.dadant.com
The Honey & Bee Connection: www.thehoneyandbeeconnection.com
The Walter T. Kelley Company: www.kelleybees.com

Click for Program revised 12/1/11 (Tentative - subject to change)

Lunch, coffee, donuts & breaks included in registration fee.

Pre-registration form (must be printed & mailed with payment) or call 606 436 2044

Speakers to include:
Dr. Shawn Wright, University of Kentucky Quicksand Agricultural Station
Phil Craft, Kentucky Dept. of Agriculture
Dr. Tammy Horn, Eastern Kentucky University
Dr. Ray McDonnel, London Community College
And others - see program 

http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/KYBeeSchoolHazard.htm


----------

